# piddly projects



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Here is one Of my piddly projects today since it was too wet and muddy to do anything else!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry its sideways.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I get to build a snowman for the wife. She's been after me for years to do it, finally remembered while we were baling stalks. Left a few rows and let em dry out good, then made a 60", a 50" and a 40" bale and wrapped em in white plastic.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't turn out too bad. Some of Cy's net wrap for a scarf, the rubber pieces that make up the wheels on the end of the sweep augers for buttons, a empty protein tub for a hat and pex tubing for a nose and mouth, used quart paint can lids painted for eyes.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks good and beats the heck out of real snow 

73, Mark


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

glasswrongsize said:


> Looks good and beats the heck out of real snow
> 
> 73, Mark


Took the word right out of my mouth lol


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd rather have the snow, is quickly turning into a sloppy mess here. Plans on installing tile this winter is quickly going out the window as well as cutting another years worth of firewood.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Didn't turn out too bad. Some of Cy's net wrap for a scarf, the rubber pieces that make up the wheels on the end of the sweep augers for buttons, a empty protein tub for a hat and pex tubing for a nose and mouth, used quart paint can lids painted for eyes.


Now ya just need a foot of snow in the yard so he looks "to home"... LOL

BIL and I traded some texts yesterday... he was burning what was left of an old barn and they were working in shirtsleeves and sweating... said it was in the 70's up there... wow! Was in the 80's here which I thought was too warm (and it is for us this time of year) but plenty of sideways rain overnight and most of the day today and finally cooling down (a little-- supposed to be in the 40's overnight LOL)

Later! OL JR


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I let our wood boiler go out Friday morning, couldn't put a small enough amount of wood in it without sitting there and sweating most of the day. Have been firing up the waste oil boiler once a day to keep the water hot for DHW.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Now ya just need a foot of snow in the yard so he looks "to home"... LOL
> 
> BIL and I traded some texts yesterday... he was burning what was left of an old barn and they were working in shirtsleeves and sweating... said it was in the 70's up there... wow! Was in the 80's here which I thought was too warm (and it is for us this time of year) but plenty of sideways rain overnight and most of the day today and finally cooling down (a little-- supposed to be in the 40's overnight LOL)
> 
> Later! OL JR


I was out the other night with my grandson and the mosquitoes were horrible. We need a good freeze to get rid of them and then winter can be over. I was watching my weather station when the front came in yesterday morning, temperature dropped 20o in less than 30 minutes. I also got 3" of rain out of this one and the last thing I need is more mud!


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Mike120 said:


> I was out the other night with my grandson and the mosquitoes were horrible. We need a good freeze to get rid of them and then winter can be over. I was watching my weather station when the front came in yesterday morning, temperature dropped 20o in less than 30 minutes. I also got 3" of rain out of this one and the last thing I need is more mud!


I hear ya...

When we were kids, we used to make "mud men" instead of snow men in the yard in winter...

Just roll up and stack some balls of mud and then put faces on them with bits of junk...

I always enjoy seeing the snow in Indiana, but I *am* kinda glad we don't get much of it around here... though you're right-- the mud and skeeters aren't any better...

Wasn't long after my wife and I got married and moved back down here from Nashville (she's from northern Indiana originally) she ended up having a fit one day-- she killed a mosquito-- AND IT WAS JANUARY!!! Evidently, you're not SUPPOSED to have mosquitoes in January... LOL

Welcome to Texas... 

Later! OL JR


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> I hear ya...
> 
> When we were kids, we used to make "mud men" instead of snow men in the yard in winter...
> 
> ...


When I was a kid in South Texas it was explained to me that every bug in Texas would either sting you or bite you, every snake had teeth or fangs, every critter would spray you with something nasty, bite or scratch you, larger animals would kick you or try to eat you, and even the weather was out to get you with drought, heat, bitter cold, or the occasional flood. So you might as well make the best of it......cause this is home.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And another one:









Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ralph, is that Santa passed out in the back of that wagon??

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> Ralph, is that Santa passed out in the back of that wagon??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yepp. But that's after he leaves Calhoun County. Why do you think he needs Rudolf to guide he sleigh?

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Lemme guess... a few empty bottles of scotch in the front of his sleigh?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Lemme guess... a few empty bottles of scotch in the front of his sleigh?


Am I becoming that predictable?

Ralph


----------

